# What is your least favorite trait of an idiot?



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: 

All of the above !!! It sounds like Old Ironsides !!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You forgot the "is married to my sister" option.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How bout criminal.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> All of the above !!! It sounds like Old Ironsides !!!


Old Ironsides? I'm a bit slow Kerry, fill me in here. I want to get the joke.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

You forgot the "Still insists that Obama isn't the devil incarnate and the DOOM of this country."
Or for those with a little trouble with the concept. "Still think Obama is our FRIEND, and would NEVER hurt us."

Wah! effing Wah!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

The idiots that get me are the "one uppers" you tell a story and they gotta try and top it, even if their story is completely fictitious and doesn't make any sense.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Blind persistence - Picking a side and sticking with it no mater how ridicules/false/assinine it is. All in the name of 1 narrow minded view.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Lazyness and Socialist Idiology


----------

